

Free exposure for startups - victorkwan

Hi there, I've just started www.threens.com.
A free showcase for all web and app startups. Having experienced how difficult / expensive it is for the internet giants of tomorrow to gain a foothold in public minds, this is my sincere effort to get a free platform going. Enjoy.
======
anigbrowl
Clickable: <http://www.threens.com>

Good luck! Lose that dotted background, though. It's really hard to read text
over that.

------
ibudiallo
I get a blank white page, is it down ?

